

Zed Shaw: Why I (A/L)GPL (2009) - alecco
http://zedshaw.com/essays/why_i_gpl.html

======
greenthrowaway
You used impress.js on your homepage.

Where is the attribution?

~~~
alecco
If you think a website is a software package...

